# Pet passport ?



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Our dog has pass away after a long and happy life traveling with us for the last 7 year in the UK & Europe.
Does anybody know if you have to return the passport to DEFRA. The vet did noy know and I can not find anything on DEFRA site.

Andy


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry to hear the news.

As the passport is personal to your dog, in that the number of the microchip registered on the passport will only match that inside the dog, I doubt there will be any requirement to return the passport to anyone. The passport is issued by a Vet, but I also doubt there is any database of the passports issued. All that will be recorded is the chip, which can be implanted in any dog, regardless of whether they have a passport.

I hope that helps. And once again sorry to hear about your sad loss.

Bill


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Andy, I know how hard it is. I don't think there is any need to return the passport either. 

There is however a central data base matching chips to particular dogs so that they can confirm the chip belong to the dog bearing it, Alan.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Andy,

Just read my response again.

Just to make it clear, I was not suggesting that chips are transferred from one dog to another. I meant to say that the chip is unique to the dog and is recorded on a central database (in case of the loss or theft of a dog). But I don't think there is a database of pet passports.

Bill


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Unfortunately our elder cocker spaniel had to be put to sleep in Spain in May this year. Came back with his ashes and went through pet passport control at Eurotunnel with his cousin who is younger.

Not a problem and quite honestly I never thought about returning his passport. The only person to ask where Henry was, was the vet in Forges who was used to seeing him.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Andy Im so sorry to hear that your wonderful old campanion has gone.
Love to you both xxxx


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dog.

With the amount of money you have spent on obtaining and keeping it up to date, I would frame the passport with a suitable picture of the late incumbent.

Be a nice memento, maybe.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

It is helpful to return the passport to your regular vet, so they can amend their records; and to inform the microchip register (Vet can do this for you) to remove the chip registration.

We have not long been through this, still cannot bring ourselves to scatter the ashes. However, a new four-legged friend is helping things along.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We did not have a regular vet as we traveled around and most of her treatment was in europe.
We scattered her ashes on her beloved dog walk.
Forgot about the chip will have to look at the paper work again.

Andy


----------

